# Please share "en Croute" recipes.



## JoMama (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm new to this ... but in love with using "en Croute" for appetizers and easy entertaining.

Would love some new recipes from fellow DC-ers!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 20, 2009)

And that means???  I don't have a french dictionary and I just cook.  What does your fancy french word mean?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 20, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> And that means??? I don't have a french dictionary and I just cook. What does your fancy french word mean?


 
Google is your friend! if you have a computer.  

I REALLY like a salmon with a dill sauce encroute.  I don't really have a recipe.  I'm at work and can't get to my notes.  I just googled one that seems close - 

I LOVE brie encroute with either a brown sugar/butter/walnut topping (inside) or a cranberry type chutney topping.


----------



## JoMama (Feb 20, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> And that means??? I don't have a french dictionary and I just cook. What does your fancy french word mean?


 
I can't speak / write French either!!!  "en Croute" means 'something' wrapped and baked in puff pastry.  

I made a Brie en Croute last night with Brie cheese, chopped sauteed walnuts and raspberry preserves ... we gobbled it up in a flash!  YUM ALERT.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 20, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> Google is your friend! if you have a computer.
> 
> I REALLY like a salmon with a dill sauce encroute.  I don't really have a recipe.  I'm at work and can't get to my notes.  I just googled one that seems close -
> 
> I LOVE brie encroute with either a brown sugar/butter/walnut topping (inside) or a cranberry type chutney topping.


Well, I do but I also BlackBerry.  I like it spelled out.  It took me forever to figure out "mes in paws."


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 20, 2009)

What kind of appetizers are you thinking of making....meat or meatless?  Google has tons with Brie cheese that look delish!

I had a little cookbook (the kind that you see in the check-out isle) that I know there was a great en croute recipe, but I can't find the darned thing.  Plus, I don't know if it was for an appetizer or not.


----------



## miniman (Feb 21, 2009)

This a salmon wellington recipe I made and posted last year. It is really good, more of an entree than an appetizer, but you could adapt or slice it to serve as an appetiser.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/salmon-wellington-fish-stew-and-cod-portugese-49343.html


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 21, 2009)

Here are a couple different "en croute" recipes

*Asparagus En Croute Appetizers*

12 slices good-quality white sandwich bread
1/2 pound Jarlsberg or other Swiss-style cheese
1/2 cup Dijon mustard
12 asparagus spears, cooked till tender-crisp
4 tablespoons melted butter, approximately

Roll the bread as thin as possible with a rolling pin; trim crusts. You will have pieces of bread about 3-4 inches square. Lay squares out on a work surface and cover them with a damp towel for 10 minutes. Cut the cheese into fingers approximately the size of the asparagus spears. 

Spread each bread square with mustard. Lay an asparagus spear and a strip of cheese on each bread square and roll up. Place seam side down on a buttered baking sheet. Brush rolls with melted butter. Bake in the upper third of a 450 degree oven for 10 minutes, or until brown and bubbling. 

Serve immediately.

*Paula Dean's Imitation Crab Meat Stuffed Mushrooms En Croute*

1/2 cup Borsin Cheese
1/2 cup finely minced imitation crab meat (may use fresh if available)
18 uniform sized mushrooms, stem removed
1 box of phyllo pastry (will need at least 18 sheets)
1/3 cup butter, melted
salt and freshly ground pepper
1 egg, beaten

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Combine crab and cheese and divide among the upside-down mushroom caps. Brush 8 phyllo sheets individually with melted butter. Cover with remaining sheets. Brush with melted butter again. Cut phyllo sheets into 6 squares. Place a mushroom, cheese side up in the center of each square. Season with salt and pepper. Lift sides of pastry over mushrooms to resemble small bundles and form a "neck" pinching edges together to seal. Place on a greased baking sheet and brush with beaten egg. Bake for about 15 minutes until pastry is crisp and golden. Serve hot.
Yield: 18
Preparation time: 20 minutes
Cooking time: 15 minutes
Ease of preparation: Easy

*Sausage En Croute*

1 pkg. frozen puff pastry - (17 1/4 oz, 2 sheets)
2 1/2 Tbsp spicy brown mustard
1 lb Kielbasa sausage
1 egg
1 1/2 tsp milk
fresh chives or green onion, finely chopped for garnish

-Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Thaw one puff pastry sheet according to package directions, keep second sheet frozen to use another time. Spread pastry sheet with 1 tablespoon of the mustard, cut in half crosswise. 
-Cut sausage in half at the curve. Lay one piece of sausage across each piece of puff pastry. Roll pastry around sausage to completely enclose it, taking care to stretch where needed, and mold the edges together to seal. 
-In a small cup, beat egg with milk. Brush pastry with the egg mixture, place on an ungreased rimmed baking sheet. Bake 45 to 50 minutes, or until browned. 
-To serve, gently slice each sausage at approximately 2-inch intervals, alternating the angle of the cuts so each piece has a flat end (on which it will stand) and an angled end (which will face upward). Garnish by placing about 1/8 teaspoon of the remaining mustard on each piece and topping with chopped chives. Serve hot. 
-This recipe yields 32 pieces.


----------

